# ati 8.32.5 (No devices detected)

## homry

hi there,

i got 3d acc working fine on my notebook, but since the last update of the ati-drivers X wont start anymore. i know that i am not the only one having issues with the ati-drivers, but maybe someone will have a look on my log. to me it seems that there was no graphics card found, which is weird. my card is a 7500 mobility chip, which should be supported (although i could not find it explicitly in the log). maybe someone can help me. thank you

```
X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux hal9002 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 #2 Tue Dec 5 20:30:48 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 02 December 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec 27 15:02:28 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "TouchPad"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(==) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the first mouse device.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "3"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "5"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "10"

(**) Option "OffTime" "15"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3340 card 1014,0529 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3341 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1014,052d rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1014,052d rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1014,052d rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1014,052e rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 81 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 1014,052d rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 1014,052d rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1014,0554 rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 1014,055a rev 01 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c66 card 1014,0531 rev 02 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 104c,ac46 card 4000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:00:2: chip 104c,802a card 1014,0553 rev 01 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 8086,101e card 1014,0549 rev 03 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 8086,4220 card 8086,2712 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00005400 - 0x000054ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00005800 - 0x000058ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00005c00 - 0x00005cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00006400 - 0x000064ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00006800 - 0x000068ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00006c00 - 0x00006cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00007400 - 0x000074ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00007800 - 0x000078ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00007c00 - 0x00007cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x000080ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xcfffffff (0xfe00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:0:0), (2,3,4), BCTRL: 0x03c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [FireGL 9000] rev 2, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xc0100000/16, I/O @ 0x3000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0214000 - 0xc0214fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xc0220000 - 0xc023ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xc0210000 - 0xc0213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xc0215000 - 0xc02157ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc0000800 - 0xc00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc0000c00 - 0xc0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x300003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x0000803f (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0214000 - 0xc0214fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xc0220000 - 0xc023ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xc0210000 - 0xc0213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xc0215000 - 0xc02157ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc0000800 - 0xc00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc0000c00 - 0xc0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x300003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x0000803f (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xc0214000 - 0xc0214fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc0220000 - 0xc023ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc0210000 - 0xc0213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc0215000 - 0xc02157ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000800 - 0xc00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xc0000c00 - 0xc0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x300003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x0000803f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 4.2.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 6.6.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.32.5

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.6.3) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

   ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon AIW X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), ATI FireMV 2400 (M24 3151),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 (HP) 3152),

   ATI MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 GL 3154),

   RADEON X600/X550 Series (RV380 3E50),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380 GL 3E54), RADEON 9500 (RADEON 9500 4144),

   RADEON 9600TX (RADEON 9600TX 4146), ATI FireGL Z1 (FireGL Z1 4147),

   RADEON 9800 SE (RADEON 9800 SE 4148), RADEON 9500 (RADEON 9500 4149),

   ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 4150),

   ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 SE 4151),

   ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV360 4152), ATI RADEON 9550 (RV350 LX 4153),

   ATI FireGL T2 (FireGL T2 4154),

   ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV351 P 4155),

   RADEON X800 Series (R420 4A48 4A48),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49 4A49), RADEON X800 Series (R420 SE 4A4A),

   RADEON X800 XT (R420 XT 4A4B), RADEON X800 Series (R420 4A4C 4A4C),

   ATI FireGL X3-256 (R420 GL 4A4D),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18-P 4A4E), RADEON X800 SE (R420 8P 4A4F),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 XT Platinum 4A50),

   RADEON X800 VE (R420 4P 4A54),

   ATI RADEON X850 Consumer (R481 4P 4B48),

   ATI RADEON X850 XT (R481 XT 4B49), ATI RADEON X850 SE (R481 SE 4B4A),

   ATI RADEON X850 PRO (R481 Pro 4B4B),

   ATI RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R481 XT Platinum Edition 4B4C),

   RADEON 9700 PRO (RADEON 9700 PRO 4E44),

   RADEON 9500 PRO / 9700 (RADEON 9500 PRO / 9700 4E45),

   RADEON 9600 TX (RADEON 9600 4E46), ATI FireGL X1 (FireGL X1 4E47),

   RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48), RADEON 9800 (R350LE 4E49),

   RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

   ATI FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (FireGL X2 4E4B),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 Series (M10-P 4E50),

   ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 LE 4E51),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9500 (M11-CL 4E52),

   ATI MOBILITY FIRE GL T2/T2e (M10-GL 4E54),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12-P 4E56),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22T 5461),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600 SE (M24-C 5462),

   ATI MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 GL 5464),

   RADEON X800 Series (R423 5548), RADEON X800 GTO (R423 PRO 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 XT Platinum 554A),

   RADEON X800 GT (R423 SE 554B), R430 XTP (R430 XTP 554C),

   ATI RADEON X800 XL (R430 XT 554D), ATI RADEON X800 GT (R430 SE 554E),

   RADEON X800 GTO (R430 PRO 554F), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423 GL XT 5550),

   ATI FireGL V5100 (R423 GL - PRO2 5551), R430 GL XT (R430 GL XT 5554),

   R430 GL PRO (R430 GL PRO 5555),

   ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26-CSP128GL 564A),

   ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26-GL 564B),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL (M26-XC 564F),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26-CSP128 5652),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26-X 5653),

   Radeon X700 Series (RV410 (5657) 5657),

   ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS480 5954 Generic 5954),

   ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS480 5955 Generic 5955),

   ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS482 5974 Generic 5974),

   ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS482 5975 Generic 5975),

   ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS400 5A41 Generic 5A41),

   ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS400 5A42 Generic 5A42),

   ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RC410 5A61 Generic 5A61),

   ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RC410 5A62 Generic 5A62),

   RADEON X300/X550 Series (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 Series (RV380 (X) 5B62), RADEON X550 (RV370 XT 5B63),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370 GL V3100 5B64),

   ATI FireMV 2200 (RV370 FireMV 2200 5B65), RV370X (RV370X 5B66),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON X800  XT (M28-XT 5D48),

   ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 GL 5D49),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON X800 (M28-P 5D4A),

   R480 Consumer 4P (R480 Consumer 4P 5D4C),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 XTP 5D4D),

   RADEON X800 GTO (R480 PRO 5D4F), ATI FireGL V7200 (R480 GL 16P 5D50),

   R480 GL 12P (R480 GL 12P 5D51), RADEON X850 XT (R480 XT 5D52),

   RADEON X800 XT (R423 XT 5D57), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410 GL - 8P 5E48),

   RADEON X700 XT (RV410 XT 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 PRO 5E4B),

   RADEON X700 SE (RV410 SE (5E4C) 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 LE 5E4D),

   RADEON X700/X550 Series (RV410 SE (5E4F) 5E4F),

   Radeon X1800 Series (R520 7100),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT (M58 16P 7101),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 (M58 12P 7102),

   ATI MOBILITY FireGL V7200 (M58 GL 16P 7103),

   ATI FireGL V7200 (R520 GL 16P 7104),

   ATI FireGL V5300 (R520 GL 12P 7105),

   ATI MOBILITY FireGL V7100 (M58 GL 12P 7106),

   Radeon X1800 Series (R520 16P HiClk 7108),

   Radeon X1800 Series (R520 16P 7109),

   Radeon X1800 Series (R520 12P 710A),

   Radeon X1800 Series (R520 8P 710B),

   Radeon X1800 Series (R520 4P 710C),

   ATI FireGL V7300 (R520 GL 16P 528 MB 710E),

   ATI FireGL V7350 (R520 GL 16P 1 GB 710F),

   Radeon X1600 Series (RV515 XT 7140),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 PRO 7142),

   Radeon X1300 PRO (RV505 7143 7143), M54-GL (M54-GL 7144),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 (M54-P 7145),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 LE 7146),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV505 7147 7147),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52 7149),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52-T 714A),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52 714B 714B),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52 714C 714C),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 714D 714D),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV515LE PCI 714E),

   ATI FireGL V3300 (RV515 GL 7152),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 VE 715E),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV505 715F 715F),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV516 7180 7180),

   Radeon X1600 Series (RV516 XT 7181),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV516 7183 7183),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1450 (M64P 7186),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV516 7187 7187),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1450 (M64M 718A),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 (M62P 718B),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 (M62CSP64 718C),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1450 (M64CSP128 718D),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV516LE PCI 718F),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 (M62S 7196),

   Radeon X1600 Series (RV530 XT 71C0),

   Radeon X1650 Series (RV535 XT (71C1) 71C1),

   Radeon X1600 Series (RV530 PRO 71C2),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV535 PRO (71C3) 71C3),

   ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5200 (M56 GL 71C4),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 (M56-P 71C5),

   Radeon X1650 Series (RV530 XT2 71C6),

   Radeon X1650 Series (RV535 (71C7) 71C7),

   Radeon X1600 Series (RV530 71CD 71CD),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV530 PRO2 71CE),

   ATI FireGL V3400 (RV530 GL 128 MB 71D2),

   ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5250 (M66 GL 71D4),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 (M66-P 71D5),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT (M66-XT 71D6),

   ATI FireGL V5200 (RV530 GL 256 MB 71DA),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 (M66-M 71DE), RV550 (RV550 7200 7200),

   Radeon X1950 Series (R580 7240 7240),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7243 7243),

   Radeon X1950 Series (R580 7244 7244),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7245 7245),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7246 7246),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7247 7247),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7248 7248),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7249 7249),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724A 724A),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724B 724B),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724C 724C),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724D 724D),

   ATI FireStream 2U (R580 724E 724E),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724F 724F),

   Radeon X1950 Series (RV570 XT 7280),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1900 (M68 7284),

   Radeon X1650 Series (RV560 XT 7291),

   Radeon X1650 Series (RV560 7293 7293),

   ATI Radeon Xpress 1200 Series (RS600 7941 Generic 7941),

   ATI Radeon Xpress 1200 Series (RS600 7942 Generic 7942)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.32.5

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.32g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Dec 12 2006 17:18:27

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.32.2.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-313294

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

----------

## stinkyfish

Had this issue too on with an ATI 9600 Pro. Didnt have time to fix so i just downgraded. Fixed problem but now running old drivers   :Sad: 

----------

## Mad Merlin

The Radeon 7500 is not supported by any proprietary ati-drivers release. You need to use the open source 'radeon' driver.

----------

## Enverex

ATi is dropping support for cards as fast as they can. They dropped support for everything below the 9500 back in 8.28 so I'd not be supprised if they'd dropped support for the 9600 now. Another reason never to go near ATi cards.

----------

## b0fh

 *stinkyfish wrote:*   

> Had this issue too on with an ATI 9600 Pro.

 

Me too. My X locked up during start. The module was loaded properly, but the logfile did not show any useful information - no errors, warnings... So I downgraded, too. Did you trace any useful information?

----------

## mv

 *Enverex wrote:*   

> ATi is dropping support for cards as fast as they can. [...]. Another reason never to go near ATi cards.

 

Unfortunately, with nvidia things are even worse   :Evil or Very Mad: 

They had dropped now support for my much younger card (it is now called "semi-legacy"   :Mad:  ). So with one of the next kernel/xorg releases, I can probably use neither my (ATI) laptop nor my (nvidia) main system anymore. If there would just be any competitor for a reasonable graphic card with 3D accelleration, I would immediately go for it.

----------

## Enverex

 *mv wrote:*   

> Unfortunately, with nvidia things are even worse   .

 

No, they aren't. nVidia just dropped (with the 97xx drivers) support for the Geforce 2 series (fair enough) and the GeForce 4 MX cards (but not the GeForce 3 and 4 series). So basically very old cards or the GF4MX series which were pretty much an abomination to begin with.

ATi on the other hand dropped support for everything below the 9500 a while back and those card's aren't even that old, ATi also doesn't have any legacy drivers so you're basically forced to swap to the open source drivers.

----------

## mv

 *Enverex wrote:*   

> nVidia just dropped (with the 97xx drivers) support for the Geforce 2 series (fair enough)

 

It is not "fair enough", it is simply cheating trying to force people to buy new cards by making them artificially not work with current software.

The dropped series are really not old: I bought the card just very few (2-4) years ago (and it was not in the lowest price segment at that time), and it would certainly be good enough for my 3D needs - if it runs with 3D support (even beryl and friends are really fast with it).

Nvidia has certainly lost me as a customer with such a policy.

 *Quote:*   

> ATi also doesn't have any legacy drivers

 

I have doubts that nvidia's semi-legacy drivers will continue to run with the newest (I mean: future) kernels/xorgs. If they do, I might change my mind.

 *Quote:*   

> so you're basically forced to swap to the open source drivers.

 

But at least ATIs open source drivers have kind of accelleration support (IIRC, at least tuxracer/ppracer was playable with them).

----------

## Francisco Rivas

Hi everyone.

I have a Dell Inspiron 6400 with an ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 and ati driver 8.32.5 (downloaded from ATI page). The Installation is OK. I start X Windows and few minutes later PUFFF... Frezee and the computer too.

All modules was loades perfectly but my X frezee. I don't understand, in dmesg and X logs no usefull information.

¿some one have the same problem?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## b0fh

Is it a kernel panic (i.e. keyboard LEDs blinking)? Can you access (ping) the machine via lan?

----------

## funkyade

Just had the same issues as the original poster and am using an elderly 9200se on a spare machine. Other machines here have either nVidia or Intel graphics (except from my G3 Mac).

I was unaware of any issues with support from ATI until I read this thread! Blimey! Don't think I'll ever buy ATI again.

Does anyone know what the last version of the drivers is that will support the 9200? This machine had the open-source drivers on it previously, which I had a few problems with anyway. I think it's 8.28 judging by the previous posts, correct me if I'm wrong.

Just for the record my error is -

- X doesn't start as it can't find a card/device on the BUS specified, however it seems to be looking at either the previous or next location other than that specified in xorg.conf, i.e. 

```
BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
```

 gives an error that xorg can't find a card on 

```
BusID       "PCI:1:0:1"
```

.....! If I change the BUS entry to reflect what xorg is looking for I get the reverse error. If I remove the BUS entry from xorg.conf I get an error the same as the first one. Weird.

----------

